# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Kaalimadot HKL 201 - 240

## Rattivaunu

Tässä kuvastossa on esitettynä Variotram-vaunut HKL 201 - 240 numerojärjestyksessä. Kuvat on otettu 23.8.2004 - 9.5.2007. Voin sanoa, että niiden ottamiseksi on tehty aika paljon töitä. Mutta homma oli varsin hauskaa.

On kerrottu, että matojen viimeinen liikennöintipäivä olisi tänään 13.5.2007. Kyseisen äitienpäivän kuvasto on tässä.

----------

